# Maybe it's a silly idea, but oh well... Riding competition-videos?



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking if we could make a competition for all of us that don't have possibilities to show our horses.

So judges would tell us what to do (in different categories: ground work, english and western disciplines, bareback...) and we would film ourselves and post the video. Judges could then critique us and tell the places we took.

So what's your opinion on this virtual horse shows?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Finding judges that actually KNOW how to judge and what to look for may be a problem. 

I wouldn't participate in it, unless I knew someone like Maura was a judge for the hunter division.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

Theres a site kind of like that already except you have to pay for an entry fee like normal shows.
horseshow.com


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think it sounds like a cool idea !


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe everyone could suggest few persons for judges? There are a lot of experienced horsey people here. We could ask them if they would want to judge.

I won't be able to participate as my mare cannot be ridden at this time (only 15 mins at walk), but I would love to watch and I think I could learn something from this.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

You could have multiple judges who score each video in categories. Like, they could rate you 1-10 on things like Heels, Legs, Arms, Head, Back, Release, etc. Then you take the average of each judge's score for each category. That way any bias or bad judging would be evened out. For example, if one judge gave the person's release a 3, one gave them a 7, and one gave them an 8, the person would average a 6 in that category.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sphi said:


> You could have multiple judges who score each video in categories. Like, they could rate you 1-10 on things like Heels, Legs, Arms, Head, Back, Release, etc. Then you take the average of each judge's score for each category. That way any bias or bad judging would be evened out. For example, if one judge gave the person's release a 3, one gave them a 7, and one gave them an 8, the person would average a 6 in that category.


great idea !


----------

